# Fruit Snacks/Treats



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I understand that pigeons like some fruits as treats/snacks. Which fruits are safe to give pigeons as treats?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Derrick,


No idea...

But mine sure love their Sea Weed ( dried, thin, matted...get it at Oriental Markets...)

And, of course they love their small, raw, shelled Peanuts, too...

I would avoid any 'dried' Fruits which could contain Sulfites...and most do, too...

Veggies are likely a much better choice for them, nutritionally, as well as that they may enjoy them very much.

Kale, Endive, Carrot Tops, Beet Tops, Cilantro, and others, may prove very good choices for them.

I am just getting back into these foods for them, and if the leafy vegetable itself is too light or difficult for them to graze, I will tear it up with my fingers into little bites they can manage.

The lagrge Kales, I know they can managae well with by pecking and tearing off their own little bites, since the Vegetable itself is heavy enough...

Cilantro, Carrot tops and so on, I think one does well to rear up into little bites for them...or else to affix a little bundle of it tightly by the stems, twist tie it or something to something stable, so they can peck and tear off little bites of the leaves.

The ferals here brouse various low weeds and eat the leaves of them in this way.

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Phil,

What about the Goji berries you have served to your birds, isn't that a fruit?


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I've always stayed with veggies for snacks -- fresh peas (cut into small bite size pieces), shredded kale, spinach -- as well as occasional peanuts. But I read the posting from a few days ago by "nabisho" where the pigeons were fed carrots and fruit snacks for thanksgiving, and wondered if there were safe fruits to feed pigeons. I recall during an early visit that my vet counseled against fruit as a snack.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The ferals will eat up firm banannas, not ripe w/brown spots, but the firm ones.
They seem to like them, and I can't think of why they would be harmful.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Phil,
> 
> What about the Goji berries you have served to your birds, isn't that a fruit?



Oh yes!

Thank you!


If one could get Sulfide-free dried Fruits, Pineapple, Apple, and cut them into little peckable bites....or of course various kinds of dried Berries, I am sure these would be great.

Currents might be worth a try, Lingonberries, Mulberries...the size is right just as they are.


The Goji Berries I mostly use ground up, in making formula, or in pieces for 'Seed-Pop' Birds, rather than for the self feeding pecking Birds to eat.

I was mixing cut up Gojis in my PMV Bird's Seed cups for quite a while, and he would tend to eat them.

The Goji Berries are shaped like narrow footballs sort of, so I cut them into halves or thirds or quarters, or sometimes soak them also, if for Seed-Pops or for Song Bird Babys where I put bites of actual solid food into their mouth.

Hmmmmmmm...this is maming ME hungry now...!

 
Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

What about fresh apples?


----------

